# Question about screen printing and size - same design size for different size garments?



## MrEzzy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm a bit confused on how to approach printing several sizes with the same design.

Do you guys print t-shirt sizes small to large with the same screen print, or do you have a different scaled screen print for each size?

I am so lost on this issue.
any help would be appreciated!

regards,

Eymon


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Question about screen printing and size*

I personally use one size for S-XXL tees. No larger than 12 inches wide. My average size is probably 10 inches wide.

Some printers do vary the size. Check out shirt.woot.com to see how they do it.


----------



## MrEzzy (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Question about screen printing and size*

hm, most of my designs will be "interacting" with the edges of the t-shirts. 
ie: Line that reaches to the shoulders of a t-shirt.

but problem is, while it would reach the shoulder on a Small, it won't reach it on a medium.

I have a feeling this is gonna cost a lot to produce. T_T


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Question about screen printing and size*



> I have a feeling this is gonna cost a lot to produce. T_T


Yep, you can expect to pay for 1 set of screens for each image size you want to print.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Question about screen printing and size*



MrEzzy said:


> hm, most of my designs will be "interacting" with the edges of the t-shirts.
> ie: Line that reaches to the shoulders of a t-shirt.
> 
> but problem is, while it would reach the shoulder on a Small, it won't reach it on a medium.
> ...


Yes, for oversized designs like that, you would probably be paying more than standard sized designs.

The first step for you would be to find a printer that can print to the seams of the t-shirt.

Next step would be to ask them how they do it.

If you do a forum search for all over printing, you'll find several printers who can do that kind of work.


----------



## MrEzzy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## bamzurc (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice thread...

i just want to ask... 

if your printing same design on different sizes, what size is the safest way to fix your adjustment to have them equally printed? tia


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bamzurc said:


> very nice thread...
> 
> i just want to ask...
> 
> if your printing same design on different sizes, what size is the safest way to fix your adjustment to have them equally printed? tia


If you are talking about adult sizes, then no larger than 10-12 inches wide and about 18 inches long.


----------



## MrEzzy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok guys, 

Just wanna share with you what I'm working on. Instead of doing 2 different screens for small and medium, I'm just gonna have to get a bit creative (to save money and time) and use the same screen for both sizes.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v713/mrezzy/aiyah2.gif

For both small and medium, I'm just gonna make sure the exclamation mark and the Y touches the base of the t-shirt. The "aiyah" is about 22''X16''.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MrEzzy said:


> The "aiyah" is about 22''X16''.


That may not fit on most adult size small tees without printing over the arm seams.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Ive struggled with this for a while, searched this forum on the subject to but didnt find anything in the past.

I compromised with 2 screen sizes, one for S-M one for L-XL. I couldnt bare the same desighn looking so different on S-XL where as middle size between 2 shirts looks ok

Doubles your screens but i guess it depends on you, id be interested to here a professional screen printers experience with this issue...


----------



## teeshirtsdirect (May 7, 2009)

tonygraystone said:


> id be interested to here a professional screen printers experience with this issue...


Hey There 

I think you'll find that most professional screen printers will make life easier by staying away, if at all possible, from designs which throw up issues like this. 
Most will have parameters within which they work so that designs will work across the board and not create problems.

Of course if this is your style then it may be that you have to decide on a design-by-design basis how to offset your creativity with practicality because the unfortunate reality is that what your creativity wants doesn't always marry with what practicality demands - That is the challenge i face with each and every design! 

Hope this helps 
TSD x


----------



## bamzurc (Nov 9, 2007)

splathead said:


> If you are talking about adult sizes, then no larger than 10-12 inches wide and about 18 inches long.


thanks for the tip...


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Great question and I just wanted to add more to this thread.
I was using the search feature to find information about the
size of graphics on shirts.

I guess I need to go measure some Men's small T-shirts.

I am getting some transfers made for a design
and am trying to make sure that one size transfer
will safely fit on the small through XXl so I am
hoping that a 12" tall design would be safe and
It sounds like 14 " might be too long on a men's
small if it were to be tucked in at the waist.

Any help would be greatly appreciated on this one.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Austin300 said:


> I am getting some transfers made for a design
> and am trying to make sure that one size transfer
> will safely fit on the small through XXl so I am
> hoping that a 12" tall design would be safe and
> ...


It depends on the design. 1) not many people tuck in their decorated tees. And 2) Some designs are not meant to be tucked in. Like those that run off of the bottom of the shirt.

Design width is of greater importance than length.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks.. I really appreciate the info.


----------

